# How many days?



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Broke my leg on day 30. My son is on day 102, he is planning an off day tomorrow after a 31 day stretch...


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm at 31. I'll be able to ride this Saturday to make 32 but I might have to drive up to 4hrs one way to do it. After that I'm pretty much done for unless one of the local hills pulls off a miracle and is open the following weekend 3/17. Wife's due end of the month, so that's put the kibosh on any late season travel.

On a positive note, I had 36 days last year and it was 100% better winter, so I'm stoked I was able to get almost as many days in this year in a season that's about 6 weeks shorter than last year. 

I don't know what to expect for next season, first kid & all. I guess I'll shoot for 20 or maybe a few more if I spread them out and bank a 4- or 5-day trip in April I should be able to get at least that many. WIfe has been _unbelievably_ cool so far this year so hopefully that trend continues


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Argo said:


> Broke my leg on day 30. My son is on day 102, he is planning an off day tomorrow after a 31 day stretch...


That's rediculous. I couldn't do more than two days in a row. Does he go to school or anything?


----------



## newguy36 (Feb 23, 2010)

9 days....I hate living south of Chicago...Hell I hate living in the Midwest....I do have a trip played for Whistler next year though!


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

8 days....pretty lame compared to everyone else. It sucks having a 2 hour drive to get to the closest mountain and working full time.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Homeschool in the evenings.... Regular school cramps out style... We like to live life on our schedule and vacation alot on short notice plus we do not wanna depend and revolve around the fucking school districts shit schedule. The majority of teachers these days could really fucking care less about students too... 

He rides 8 hours a day, 7 days a week.... Vail mtn is his home room....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I'll probably have 20 more days by June, he will have 150-170 total...


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow, I salute you sir. :laugh: I agree with you on the schools, although I can't speak for out there. That's actually what I am going for now is teaching high school. Most in the large public school are just there for the pay and summers off. Unless you get into a small school district you're gonna have impersonal teachers and less ride time.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm at 42 days. I skipped a few days where I could have gone but chose not to because the early part of this winter sucked so bad. Last year I had 69 days for the season, but I don't know if I'll match it this year. It's been hitting the high 50F range down in town and when it gets into the 60's I don't feel like snow sports any more.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I got 40 last year. Will probably get 30-40 this year, but the quality hasn't been nearly as good. Very inconsistent weather, inconsistent snow, not really good for long-term work on things.


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

had over 50 last year and lost count, but this year i had 30 by mid january so i'm guessing i have almost 50 days in by now. I try to get at least 2 days a week in.


----------



## FirstChair (Mar 24, 2010)

14 days so far, should get about 20 
I usually get about 25-30. Had 19 days in at this date last season.
Sprained my shoulder on day 14 (conditions were excellent that day and I got a little crazy).
Next year , who knows? I will probably hold out for days when the conditions are good and just stay home otherwise. Starting to feel my age big time this season......


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm good in any conditions as long as it isn't raining. Everyday is a park day anyway here. Rode the terrain so much I know every inch of it. I could literally name a picture from any spot on the resort. Not bragging, it's just the resort being small and me wanting more.


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> I'm good in any conditions as long as it isn't raining. Everyday is a park day anyway here. Rode the terrain so much I know every inch of it. I could literally name a picture from any spot on the resort. Not bragging, it's just the resort being small and me wanting more.


that basically describes my situation, except i ride at supposedly one of the biggest mtns. in the midwest but their parks are definately sick here's some pics of the park (this is granite peak's album not mine):

3/6/12 Park Update | Facebook


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm just getting fed up with mine's inability to build good jumps. Mellow as shit landings and no lip. No air time, just tons of distance.


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

Was shooting for at least 30 days this year... my truck crapped out on me on day 15.

If it didn't I would've gotten near 40 with vacation time I had planned. Ugh, thinking about it is depressing...


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> I'm just getting fed up with mine's inability to build good jumps. Mellow as shit landings and no lip. No air time, just tons of distance.


Our parks like to build 10 foot tables with a fucking 10 foot tall 65-degree kicker shooting you straight up to the moon. I'll trade you.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

That's even more frustrating. :laugh: It's mot that hard dammit. Give me the cat and a rake and I'll do it myself. I appreciate them, it's just they can't do jumps.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm at 14 right now, my pre-season goal was 20. Number 15 (and maybe 16) are booked for this weekend. After that it's touch and go. I may make my goal after all.


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

Major concussion on day 77, had a goal of 100, but looks like it won't happen.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I lost count a long time ago but I havent been in over a week because i fucked my back up but plan on riding tomorrow...we'll see


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I'm at 21, riding powder all the time makes you super picky of your days :laugh:. I'm pretty happy considering I'm in college 3 hours from my hill most of the time...


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Think i'm at 36 or 37 bout now. Ruptured my Achilles in summer and didn't know if I could ride this season at all. Stoked doesn't quite sum it up 

Plenty more riding to be had. Keep rackin em up people!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Hit day 25 last Saturday, and I'm around the 1000 km mark so far. My goal was 30 days and 750 km so I'm killin it so far and the snow's just starting to fly in Alberta!!!!! :cheeky4:


----------



## LyGuy (Sep 7, 2011)

Only 13 > <
Full-time school, part-time job, no car and Blue Mountain is 2 hours away =S
My goal is 15 days, which I will definitely reach by end of March. Prior to this year I went snowboarding like 3 times over a span of 2 years so it's a vast improvement haha.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm at about 20 days. I should hit 30. Not bad since we have a 6 month old baby.

So far each and every day out has been on powder. Since I can't ride that many days I at least get to choose the best conditions. The pow has been epic so far this year and we will see plenty more before this season is over:thumbsup:.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> 3 hours? I'm guessing you must be down in Moscow?


Yup, I spend a lot of weekends in Sandpoint riding but the gas money to go back and forth is a killer (for a poor student at least).



> So far each and every day out has been on powder. Since I can't ride that many days I at least get to choose the best conditions.


That's how I do it as well, I'd much rather ride good conditions and ride less. Powder just makes everything pale in comparison.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Hit 40 yesterday, was shooting for 100 pre-season but then mother nature decided to be a fuckbitchasscunt so it hasn't been worth trying to get out. I can go 4 days a week but I've probably only been averaging 1.5.

Probably end up between 60 and 80.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> Powder just makes everything pale in comparison.


What is this "powder" you speak of?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

david_z said:


> What is this "powder" you speak of?



:dunno:

Who knows? Seems like the only powder you can find is done off a hooker's ass these days


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Im probably around 30+ days this year? Idk


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm up around 8 and that's with 6 weeks sitting on my ass with a dislocated elbow. I'll hit probably get to 150 and then summer camp will ensue.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

how the hell do you guys keep track of days


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Vail resorts use epic mix which tracks alot more then just your days on.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I was around 10 days by December then I bought a snowmobile and had one half ass pow day since

I've got a brand new Heritage that hasn't seen snow and a brand new charlie slasher that saw that half ass pow day and caught a bunch of base shots 

Right now it's all sled time.... 

The way vail resorts get ridden out so fast, lack of consistent snow, and amount of fun on a snowmobile has keep me off my boards this season 

Wasted an epic pass as well, that cuts me the deepest


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

WasatchMan said:


> how the hell do you guys keep track of days


Mt. Bachelor resort tracks it electronically when you have a season pass. They have a page on their website that gives all kinds of stats such as total vertical, number of lift rides, ranking compared to other pass holders, etc.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm at 30+ days in this TERRIBLE winter we had. We rode 6 out of 7 days one week, that was an exhausting week.
Even though this year bit snow wise my progression for my 3rd season was huge and can't wait to work on some more skill. Unfortunately it will be next year, 60 degrees here and the snow is disappearing fast, our resort closes next weekend


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

14 for the whole season. Fucking terrible. 4 of those days were in CO so with 10 at my local hill I barely beat standard lift ticket prices by buying a pass. I need to be more motivated.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Argo said:


> The majority of teachers these days could really fucking care less about students too...


The teachers care it's the administration that doesn't.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

I only count powder days and I can do that on one hand this year.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> how the hell do you guys keep track of days


I GPS record every day I'm out, so a quick glance at the list shows me how many times, what resorts, my average moving speed on each day. It's actually an interesting stat because hills with all high speed lifts/gondolas and without an abundance of flat zones will keep your average moving speed higher. Instead of guessing where I'm killing it the most, I know that this year at Lake Louise I've done more distance and vert than any other resort, followed my Fernie and then Nakiska. Sunshine is too flat and you spend too much time on the gondola. Kimberley has slow lifts on the back.

I'm using it also to help me figure out what season pass to buy next year. Knowing the resorts and number of times I've gone it's just math from there on out. I'm not a big fan of guessing anthing.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

poutanen said:


> I GPS record every day I'm out, so a quick glance at the list shows me how many times, what resorts, my average moving speed on each day. It's actually an interesting stat because hills with all high speed lifts/gondolas and without an abundance of flat zones will keep your average moving speed higher. Instead of guessing where I'm killing it the most, I know that this year at Lake Louise I've done more distance and vert than any other resort, followed my Fernie and then Nakiska. Sunshine is too flat and you spend too much time on the gondola. Kimberley has slow lifts on the back.
> 
> I'm using it also to help me figure out what season pass to buy next year. Knowing the resorts and number of times I've gone it's just math from there on out. I'm not a big fan of guessing anthing.


You're making me miss ctown.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

I have a few trips over the next few weeks. That being said, It's looking like I'll hit 15 days. About 10 less than last year, but I don't have the luxury of a close mountain. 

I'm buying a season pass next year, which I'm hoping will motivate me to get out there more. 

Here's to an incredibly snowy next winter. I'm definitely shooting for 30 days on the snow.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

Last year was a catalyst for me to get back into the game after a hiatus and sure enough we are paying for that epic winter with a terrible one. You can probably blame me.

I have managed about 12 to 13 days so far... have a few trips left so will probably be around 20-22 by seasons end.

BTW I thought counting days was something skiers do?


----------



## Cole323 (Feb 13, 2012)

Four days...  Though I am going up to park city soon for a little while.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

BoardWalk said:


> I only count powder days and I can do that on one hand this year.


Wouldn't want to ride with you. You sound like a sad fuck :cheeky4:









Pow snobbery at its best...


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

grafta said:


> Wouldn't want to ride with you. You sound like a sad fuck


Yes you would and yes I am...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I hate 90% of you here... :/


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

What do you call a guy that makes a living on the snowsport industry, writes reviews for blogs on resorts and boards but hardly ever actually rides?











Answer?

Leo :laugh:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

sabatoa said:


> What do you call a guy that makes a living on the snowsport industry, writes reviews for blogs on resorts and boards but hardly ever actually rides?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's it, you're going to get major shenanigans from me next time we shred.


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

So far I've logged roughly 20 days or so, with a whole month being knocked off due to an injury. Ant that was the month of January too, which had some pretty good snow if i recall correctly.

Hopefully, I'll log at least 15 more days over this month before the April melt hits.


----------



## Gigglinpig (Mar 2, 2010)

25 days so far. Planning on 30-35. Going 30+ times out of a 4-5 month season is so hard to do with a full-time job on weekdays. Have to pay for ski trips almost every weekend somehow, right? :dunno:

I hate the fact that most of the storms (at least in CO and NM) have been on weekdays this year. Nothing more frustrating than watching the ski resort being dumped on from my office on a Tuesday.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

BoardWalk said:


> The teachers care it's the administration that doesn't.


He is my 3rd, I was active with all in school. 90% of teachers could care less. 98% of administration and counselors care less. I've dealt with my fair share or all from kindergarten thru 12.... a fucking shitload of parents don't give a fuck either.... probably lead to the teachers downfall

Teachers start caring less around 6th.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Argo said:


> He is my 3rd, I was active with all in school. 90% of teachers could care less. 98% of administration and counselors care less. I've dealt with my fair share or all from kindergarten thru 12.... a fucking shitload of parents don't give a fuck either.... probably lead to the teachers downfall
> 
> Teachers start caring less around 6th.


Life experience leads to perception. You bring up a couple of valid points.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow 10 days for me would be an amazing year. I'm happy that I will be able to hit 4 or 5 this year.

I simply don't have the time or live in close enough proximity to go as often as many of you do. Count yourselves blessed


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

poutanen said:


> I GPS record every day I'm out, so a quick glance at the list shows me how many times, what resorts, my average moving speed on each day. It's actually an interesting stat because hills with all high speed lifts/gondolas and without an abundance of flat zones will keep your average moving speed higher. Instead of guessing where I'm killing it the most, I know that this year at Lake Louise I've done more distance and vert than any other resort, followed my Fernie and then Nakiska. Sunshine is too flat and you spend too much time on the gondola. Kimberley has slow lifts on the back.
> 
> I'm using it also to help me figure out what season pass to buy next year. Knowing the resorts and number of times I've gone it's just math from there on out. I'm not a big fan of guessing anthing.


Same, I use GPS ski maps and ski tracks. I am currently at 65 days, hoping to be around at least 90 before the end of the season.


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm a weekend warrior so i'm only at 14 T_T worst of all, my Mt. closes in 2 weeks!


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

Season 2011/12 106.581 vert.meters, 227 Lifts, 32 days, downhill dist: 644,4 km That's According to the electronic lift pass/card system here, and some of the lifts don't have scanners, so we could bump those numbers up just a bit. And I thought the season was about to come to a grinding halt what with the heat wave we just had here in The Alps, but temps have dropped, somewhat, and we are still having a light dusting every now and then....another jager, here's to the rest of the season


----------



## FL_Boarder (Oct 28, 2011)

21 days, over 500,000 vertical feet, over 300 lifts taken and miles of hiking... not bad for living in Florida lol. I would have liked to do 30 total this season but I couldn't take off that much work and still do schoolwork.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Sean-h said:


> Season 2011/12 106.581 vert.meters, 227 Lifts, 32 days, downhill dist: 644,4 km That's According to the electronic lift pass/card system here, and some of the lifts don't have scanners, so we could bump those numbers up just a bit. And I thought the season was about to come to a grinding halt what with the heat wave we just had here in The Alps, but temps have dropped, somewhat, and we are still having a light dusting every now and then....another jager, here's to the rest of the season


My stats to far for 25 days: 971 km, 106,529 vertical meters (350,000 feet for the last country left on earth that thinks in feet 

My longest day I did 83 km and just over 10,000 vertical meters. I have some new goals: 100 km on the snow in one day, 200,000 vertical meters for the year, etc. etc. etc. The stats do help push me when I feel like quitting for the day, and ultimately that pushing should help get me in better shape for those powder days!


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

I've logged 8 days this year and prob end on 9 next week seeing how temps are 55 and rising this week. Just has been a crapy year with a slow start and a fast end. To bad there is not a grass boarding sport cause this year would have been epic.


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

Only six so far...five in Jackson Hole on vacation and once in Vermont last month. Been a dismal season overall!


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Seven so far, ten after next week then we will just have to see. 

Being five hours away from the slopes and having a wife and five kids does not make it easy to get a lot of days in..

Can't wait till we move to Wyoming in a couple of years.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

For all you people with big km/miles and vertical stats: do you tend go straight down the fastest route to log up the miles?

That'd drive me crazy, I love finding lines and hits and having to consider my riding. This thread was always gonna be a pissing contest so don't get me wrong. Just curious :thumbsup:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

grafta said:


> For all you people with big km/miles and vertical stats: do you tend go straight down the fastest route to log up the miles?
> 
> That'd drive me crazy, I love finding lines and hits and having to consider my riding. This thread was always gonna be a pissing contest so don't get me wrong. Just curious :thumbsup:


I can show you all my maps, I ride all over the hill looking for great powder, glades, carving, etc. I just use the stats to push myself to do that extra run or two at the end of the day. If I'm in whistler one day, or you're in the rockies one day, we should go boarding!


----------



## FL_Boarder (Oct 28, 2011)

grafta said:


> For all you people with big km/miles and vertical stats: do you tend go straight down the fastest route to log up the miles?
> 
> That'd drive me crazy, I love finding lines and hits and having to consider my riding. This thread was always gonna be a pissing contest so don't get me wrong. Just curious :thumbsup:


Nope I don't know my stats until the very end of the day nor do they matter to achieve a certain number. Some of my best days were the lowest amounts of vertical feet because it takes time to weave your way through the trees and find which route to take for future rides. Best I've done is 42,000 vertical feet in a day though. I average 23,000 just cruising around finding new spots and having fun.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

33. I have 6 more this month and hoping to get another 8-10 in April. The real bad news was I put another 10,000 miles just driving back and forth from to VT from MD.

The hardest part of the season was the 9 day trip to kick it off in Breck.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

grafta said:


> For all you people with big km/miles and vertical stats: do you tend go straight down the fastest route to log up the miles?
> 
> That'd drive me crazy, I love finding lines and hits and having to consider my riding. This thread was always gonna be a pissing contest so don't get me wrong. Just curious :thumbsup:


Same point I was trying to make with my post, it's not the quantity it's the quality. And no, they don't all have to be powder runs. Snob out...


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Between 35 and 40 days..Only put ski tracks on for one day at park city top speed was 52 MPH bombing a black so im pretty happy with that


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

poutanen said:


> I can show you all my maps, I ride all over the hill looking for great powder, glades, carving, etc. *I just use the stats to push myself to do that extra run or two at the end of the day.* If I'm in whistler one day, or you're in the rockies one day, we should go boarding!


:thumbsup: was sorta interested in this ^ No harm in pushing yourself a bit. Did figure if I was to use a tracker i'd probably do that too.

Always keen to say whats good to forum peeps :thumbsup:



FL_Boarder said:


> Nope I don't know my stats until the very end of the day nor do they matter to achieve a certain number. *Some of my best days were the lowest amounts of vertical feet because it takes time to weave your way through the trees and find which route to take for future rides*. Best I've done is 42,000 vertical feet in a day though. I average 23,000 just cruising around finding new spots and having fun.


This is what i'd suspect, and for me that's the fun stuff too. I like going fast but not for no reason...



BoardWalk said:


> Same point I was trying to make with my post, it's not the quantity it's the quality. And no, they don't all have to be powder runs. Snob out...


:laugh: good form sir :laugh:


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

I have 10 days this year, with another 5 planned before the season closes. Not too shabby for a Mom of a new-ish baby that depends on me for food every 3 hours...


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

Wrapped up day 12 on Tuesday. I was trying to get to 25 days this season, but looks like I'll be well short of that despite some upcoming trips (unless it dumps for the next month in the Sierras). Sadly I've had the time to go a lot more, but lack of work has kept me home.

What are you guys using for your GPS tracking?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

This is by far the shittiest winter ever. It's 61 degrees out right now. My resort, where I have a seasons pass didn't open until the weekend before christmas and it looks like it's going to be closing early this season.

I'm at 31 days, my goal is 45 by the end of the season.


----------



## longboard16 (Dec 4, 2008)

Turn 60 in Novermber so my goal is 60 days on the mountain. Up to 32 days now and should be close to 60 by the end of May and then I have the summer to get there. Previous was about 45 so this is a big step up. So far the body is holding up.


----------



## BarryYung42 (Feb 25, 2012)

Argo said:


> Homeschool in the evenings.... Regular school cramps out style... We like to live life on our schedule and vacation alot on short notice plus we do not wanna depend and revolve around the fucking school districts shit schedule. The majority of teachers these days could really fucking care less about students too...
> 
> He rides 8 hours a day, 7 days a week.... Vail mtn is his home room....


Argo i wish my family would let me be homeschooled and snowboard everyday!!!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Zombaco said:


> What are you guys using for your GPS tracking?


Trekbuddy. It's a java app that runs on Symbian, android, WP and blackberry as far as I know. A lot of people would probably shy away from it because it's more clunky than a ski tracks style specific app, but it's much more powerful methinks. I use it to record .gpx tracklog files, one point every two seconds, for almost any activity I do. Cross country skiing, hiking, rollerblading, etc.

After I'm done I upload the track file to connect.garmin.com and track everything, view it on a map, etc. It's a fairly light app, on my older Nokia E71 it could easily run for 8-10 hours without putting a dent in the battery. On my N8 it'll drain the battery after 8 hours or so.


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

Argo said:


> Homeschool in the evenings.... Regular school cramps out style... We like to live life on our schedule and vacation alot on short notice plus we do not wanna depend and revolve around the fucking school districts shit schedule. The majority of teachers these days could really fucking care less about students too...
> 
> He rides 8 hours a day, 7 days a week.... Vail mtn is his home room....


Im not sure if its been asked but what is it you do that allows you to have that life style? It's one im aiming for, id like to know where I have to end up.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

7 full days and 7 half days since getting back to snowboarding in late January. Hoping to hit 30+ with the move to Calgary.


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Trekbuddy. It's a java app that runs on Symbian, android, WP and blackberry as far as I know. A lot of people would probably shy away from it because it's more clunky than a ski tracks style specific app, but it's much more powerful methinks. I use it to record .gpx tracklog files, one point every two seconds, for almost any activity I do. Cross country skiing, hiking, rollerblading, etc.
> 
> After I'm done I upload the track file to connect.garmin.com and track everything, view it on a map, etc. It's a fairly light app, on my older Nokia E71 it could easily run for 8-10 hours without putting a dent in the battery. On my N8 it'll drain the battery after 8 hours or so.


Cool, thanks. Will definitely check it out next time up. I like that it can be used with other activities too.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Zombaco said:


> Cool, thanks. Will definitely check it out next time up. I like that it can be used with other activities too.


Yup, use it for any activity that you're comfortable wearing your phone on you for. For boarding I start the app, get it logging (push start) and then lock my phone screen and put it in my jacket inside pocket. Sometimes it'll lose signal for a second if I'm beside a rock wall or something but it generally works well. PM me if you download it and I'll let you know about a few of the settings. It's a very versatile app and there are a few settings which will help make it record files useful for the stuff you do, without making MASSIVE *.gpx files. Default is set to record a point every 60 seconds which is no good for us either, I fine every 2-3 seconds works well.


----------



## mal757 (Dec 29, 2010)

Damn, I made 41 and was cut short last week. Broken tibia, fibula and ankle. Had surgery a couple days ago. Got some hardware now- several screws and a plate on the fibula. 

Please do not sit in blind spots, especially on fast black runs. Absolutely nothing I could do. I thought I was gunna kill the dude and did everything I could not to. He was ok, I had to be taken down on the sled. BS I'm so pissed. 

12 years snowboarding and I've never had a collision. I'm not a reckless snowboarder by any means. This one got me good tho. I'm definitely gunna be doing things differently next year.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

mal757 said:


> Please do not sit in blind spots, especially on fast black runs. Absolutely nothing I could do. I thought I was gunna kill the dude and did everything I could not to. He was ok, I had to be taken down on the sled. BS I'm so pissed.


Damn man! Hope you're okay and good luck on the recovery!!!

Yeah this makes me mental. People that sit around a corner, below a lip, etc. etc. etc. or people that insist on making slow turns right to the very edge of a run.

I've been lucky in the last 19 years that I haven't had a collision yet. A few close calls and pucker moments though...


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

39 days in and im ridin next week for 5 days
trying to get past 50 this year, beats my 30 last year haha


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Yup, use it for any activity that you're comfortable wearing your phone on you for. For boarding I start the app, get it logging (push start) and then lock my phone screen and put it in my jacket inside pocket. Sometimes it'll lose signal for a second if I'm beside a rock wall or something but it generally works well. PM me if you download it and I'll let you know about a few of the settings. It's a very versatile app and there are a few settings which will help make it record files useful for the stuff you do, without making MASSIVE *.gpx files. Default is set to record a point every 60 seconds which is no good for us either, I fine every 2-3 seconds works well.


Downloaded it today, and looked around kinda quick. Definitely looks like a lot of options to chose from. I'll definitely hit ya up for some recommended settings this weekend when I get a chance to dive into it.


@mal- that sucks to hear man. Hope ya have a healthy and speedy recovery!


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

I got to around 30-35 and i am done for this winter.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

weekend warrior here and I have 14 days. I was hoping to get 20 sessions in this year but that's not happening with the shitty weather we're getting this year.


----------



## cheeto0629 (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm sitting at 33 days. 10 year old son is at 21 days. 1,5 hour drive one-way to Mt Hood Meadows. I also currently have chemo therapy Mon - Wed every other week and sporadic needs of radiation therapy. My yearly goal is 50 days. I think I'll get there again this year though.


----------



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)

Only 28 days this year so far, but as crappy as this year has been (especially in the NE), I'm glad that I've been able to count many new places.

New to me this year:

Mount Baker, WA (1 day)
Stevens Pass, WA (3 days)
Copper Mtn, CO (1 day)
Beaver Creek, CO (1 day)
Bristol Mtn, NY (1 day)
Okemo Mtn, VT (1 day)
Revelstoke, BC!!!!! (4 days)

Winter isn't over yet... Hoping to get closer to 40 by end of April.


----------



## callmekurisu (Feb 25, 2012)

17 days as a weekend warrior on my first season. The slush at Big Bear was epic today and the bottom of my board is brown and black now. Im done for this season. Cant wait to get back to Japan. I only live 30 min. from the indoor snowboard park in yokohama. So i can go there anytime (^_^)


----------



## isle1965 (Sep 30, 2011)

49 at my home joint ...... 17 in Vt...... 66?.....: if my math skills don't desert me!!!!....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Kwanzaa said:


> Im not sure if its been asked but what is it you do that allows you to have that life style? It's one im aiming for, id like to know where I have to end up.


Sorry I didn't see this post sooner, wasn't paying close attention to the thread.....

I'm a RN. Working as an RN you have great jobs all over that pay well too. Where ever there is a hospital I can work. I work in surgery so it pays a little better and the job opportunity is a little more since a lot of people won do it.... 

Overall it's a great job, great alternate shifts available. If I didn't have two homes to pay for and 3 cars I could work 2 days a week and have plenty of money.... Im working 5 days a week from 3p-11p so I have day time free for outdoor shit. My kid does his school work in the evening and asks questions about what he doesn't understand first thing in the morning.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm pushing 50-60. Lots of times I go up for just 2-3 hours thou


----------



## Paddy12 (Oct 26, 2010)

Got 30 days in this year which was my goal, could have gotten more but a torn ligament in my shoulder on day 2 slowed me down a bit along with this terrible winter in the east


----------



## absolutpeak (Jan 13, 2010)

Kartalkaya, Turkey - 6 days
Uludağ, Turkey - 1 day
Davraz, Turkey - 2 days
Bansko,Bulgaria - 5 days
2alpes,France - 6 days

20. Istanbul is for sure not a city with perfect access to slopes; nearest ski center 3,5 hour drive


----------

